# Darklands on chicken yolk....



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so i just shipped off a pair to a guy last week...and appearantly 2 tads still in the tank escaped my attention sadly....so im attempting to raise them on chicken egg yolk now. They look to be about grown to the point where they should start popping legs soon to be more percise. 

They are both in one 16oz plastic cup that i dumped all the water from all the film containers into(which means its lil more the half full and tipped at an angle so they can crawl out)... incase there were infertile eggs in there that they could feed on. Which is why im also hesitant to seperate them....and maybe if one eats the other atleast that one will survive? i'd be happy if i get one to morph.

Anyways i used a dropper to put a small amount of yolk in and have already seen 1 eat it so my hopes are high...expectations low  (small enough amount that it shouldnt overly foul the water)

I dont have a source of any other types of eggs. I'm hoping that since they are pretty far along this will just get the rest of the way. But we'll see....i'll keep u all posted. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Keep up w/ the yolk feeding and change the water about 12 hours after. Michelle did changes once a week and fed a bit much so they SHOULD be able to take much more than the 12 hours w/ egg yolk, cantrary to what`s noted on them being very sensative to bad water. If their sensative to bad water they are not healthy enough to begin w/. If they are that far along you have a good start as michelle raised them from hatching.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Doing it the old school way  . Goodluck with them, do you feed them anything else? How often do you feed them?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i actually wasnt planning on water change...just top off as evaporates, but ya probably i'll do more then that. i have a small medicine dropper that im using to put a very small drop or 2 of yolk in. i was planning on feeding every other day or so...depending on if it looks like any is left in there. looks like they ate it today, so i'll feed tomorrow.

Does anyone know how many eggs adults feed out on average to each young on average per day? my guess is it cant be more then one or 2 especially if they are feeding multiple tads, given their own nutrition requirments. Thats why im feeding sparingly so far. That and antidotal stories i've heard of similar situations where tads have morphed out several days or even weeks after parents have been shipped off.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

they feed on avg aboiut 1 a day I`d say. Use a pin instead of an eye dropper. they don`t need very much. No more than a 1/2 bb.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Would it be worth trying to mix calcium or multivitamin into the egg yolk?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Bout 1x a week on vit and 2x on calcium, just a reall little bit, i mean real little.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

in the middle of a water change right now, waiting for the new water to get to room temp....and i have started mixing teeny tiny lil bit of calcium/vit poweder in. i can see the very beginings of back legs on one.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

through water changes and time...i think any egg matter from the parents is long gone and one tad seems to be doing better then the other so i plan on seperating them tomorrow probably. doing daily water changes also. both still allive though and im hopeful that atleast the one thats larger and more active will morph out.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah yeah keep em going!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya, you don`t want more than 1 per cup. They may not eat each other but they will stress each other.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

seperated, and fed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

both Still alive


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Good news! Keep up the updates!


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

are you using organic eggs or just the standard?

this is turning out to be really exciting.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

regular i think...whatever the Quick trip was selling


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

one dead...other still doing well. probably my fault i got lil behind on water changes getting my fox and all...bit of a distraction.


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

How about some pictures?


----------

